# It's the dang pouch!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been shooting a whole lot. Things have come together great and haven't really had to think about anything other than just shooting and having fun. Then out of nowhere, hand slaps galore! To the point where I was flinching. They were catching me on fingertips and other spots and were really bad. Drove me crazy because I knew everything else was solid. Then it dawned on me that the only change I've made was trying new pouches. I've been using the very lightweight HTH super fiber pouches with no issues. Been messing with leather pouches that I imagine are at least 4 times heavier. Probably more. Switched back and slaps disappeared. Certainly not an issue with the pouches themselves (Extremely high quality SuperSure), but they just didn't jive with my bands, ammo and frame/hold combo. I love the Super Pouch and will find a combo that suits it!

So anyone experiencing hand slaps should take the pouch into consideration while troubleshooting!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Great advice - thanks!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that story, definitely good to find the issue and fix it easily.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I noticed that to but just my homemade ones but since I gotten the micro ones have not made any long time


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Absolutely! I credit hand slap to the pouch weight most of the time. I can definitely tell a difference when I change to different pouches that weigh more. I've noticed dropping down to SSB .5 while shooting 3/8" steel will help. If you like the SuperSure laminated pouches you might like Warrior's Navy Seal cut for 3/8". The Warrior pouch is right on the borderline of being too heavy but with .5 SSB it doesn't produce major hand slap.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm experiencing much the same issue but been using some I made out of the mountain of leather I have. I recently received a frame and band set from PP and the pouch is one of the pebble finished ones and just went to killing me on my bands. Used one of mine and the slap disappeared so I weighed both , the pebble finished one was 25 grains the one I made 12. Still getting some occasional slap from the one i made so trimmed just !/16th off the top and bottom edges and the slap disappeared. Unfortunately all my band material is a bit thick for 5/16 which is what I have been trying to shoot for practice. I broke down and made a protective appliance for my poor fingertips and knuckles. :shhh:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

cromag said:


> I'm experiencing much the same issue but been using some I made out of the mountain of leather I have. I recently received a frame and band set from PP and the pouch is one of the pebble finished ones and just went to killing me on my bands. Used one of mine and the slap disappeared so I weighed both , the pebble finished one was 25 grains the one I made 12. Still getting some occasional slap from the one i made so trimmed just !/16th off the top and bottom edges and the slap disappeared. Unfortunately all my band material is a bit thick for 5/16 which is what I have been trying to shoot for practice. I broke down and made a protective appliance for my poor fingertips and knuckles. :shhh:


Yup! Those pebble pouches are well made and have their purpose, but they are way too big and thick for my needs. Other heavier pouches were causing me painful hand slap. Switched back to my tried and true HTH Super Fiber pouches and all issues disappeared.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

The same thing happened to me.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

It is about matching your ammo to bands and your release.

When you had changed your pouch your release may change a little.

Have you changed your bands and ammo ? Try using different bands say 0.60 or 0.80 with 9mm or 8mm.

peace


----------

